# Suggestions for Kahr PM9 IWB Holster?



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Just got a PM9. I would like some suggestions of IWB holsters to carry it in. I'd like to spend a max of around 30 bucks if it's possible. Thoughts?


----------



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought a simple clip style Uncle Mike's off EBay and it works fine. Wear it all year long....I also use an ankle holster because the PM9 is so light weight.
Good Luck


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I use High Noon Holsters. Check out this link. They have four holster two are tuckable and they are not very expensive. I use one of the Public Secret holsters everyday and am very happy.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

xjclassic said:


> I use High Noon Holsters. Check out this link. They have four holster two are tuckable and they are not very expensive. I use one of the Public Secret holsters everyday and am very happy.
> 
> http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html


I second High Noon Holsters. I've been using their Bare Asset for my PM9 for 2 years. Works great.


----------

